# Britten's "The Turn of the Screw"--your opinions?



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

I have never liked opera much, mainly because I've never heard anything in the kind of dark musical style that I like, but this sounds really tempting:

http://entertainment.timesonline.co.uk/tol/arts_and_entertainment/stage/opera/article6889577.ece

To those who've heard a recording of, or seen this opera, does the review seem like an accurate description of Britten's music for it?

I had a look for it in the shops but nobody had it. It's in the Naxos catalogue, so I can order it if I like, but I would appreciate some opinions first. I do like Britten's music, but I haven't heard very much of it.

Thanking you in advance.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

I can't say I know the piece, however I would recommend it purely on the basis that _The Turn of the Screw_ is an absolutely fantastic short story. Have you read Henry James's original? If not, I would heavily suggest that you do before listening to the opera (you can probably get it for free on the internet as it will be out of copyright by now). Then, depending on whether or you not like the story, I think that warrants an exploration of its operatic form, regardless of others' opinions.


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

Yes, I have read _The Turn of the Screw_, on the bus from London to Brirmingham, but it was a long time ago and I don't remember much about it about it other than its unsettling, creepy atmosphere.

Judging by the Times review, Britten's opera captures that really well, which is why I'm interested.

I'm going to see if I can find anything on Youtube. If I do I'll post a link.


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

Fsharpmajor said:


> I'm going to see if I can find anything on Youtube. If I do I'll post a link.


This couldn't have worked out better. It turns out that there's a 1982 film version of the opera:


----------

